# 2009 GTR Cobra Trak 5



## MD KENT (Mar 2, 2009)

can anyone tell me please what is the difference between the Cobra Trak 5 and the supposed " approved Nissan " tracker:chairshot to be fitted to the new model, the only difference I can see is that Nissan want to charge double the market price ?? unless of course its a different system, your comments ?? , thank you


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I think the Nissan price includes the 1st year sub, which is £199.

Most sites are selling it for £699 fitted + £199 = £998, so about right?

Point being, if your insurance requires a tracker (and I think most will) who do you want pulling panels off and installing it, someone who has never seen a GT-R before or your HPC?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its a car

there are a lot of people who can do it out there.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

But why bother if it can be done alongside your PDI?

However Middleshurst have quote me £1098, which is significantly more than some independent dealers and £100 more than other dealers that some have reported.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I've had TRackers fitted to my last 4 cars and their installers have been thoroughly professional and efficient.

Tracker provide specific instructions to each installer about where in every car the unit should be placed (I believe there are up to 20+ different locations per car) and they give detailed instructions to the installer. This installation info is kept alongside your details on their database. When I got my first Tracker fitted to my spanky new E36 M3 Evo, I was paranoid about the install, but the installer and Tracker's tech team put my fears to rest.

I wouldnt hesitate using them time and time again and have yet to even find evidence of their tinkering.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

mine was 700 inc first year cover

R


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> But why bother if it can be done alongside your PDI?


Also meant to say David that 2 of those Trackers were fitted at the dealers' location prior to my picking the cars up (condition of insurance) by Tracker's own installers.

That's going to be my way once I get a delivery date....... whenever that is :nervous:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

might be worth giving your hpc a call and see whether they allow independent contractors on site to do work on their premises.


----------



## Oaky (Nov 6, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I think the Nissan price includes the 1st year sub, which is £199.
> 
> Most sites are selling it for £699 fitted + £199 = £998, so about right?
> 
> Point being, if your insurance requires a tracker (and I think most will) who do you want pulling panels off and installing it, someone who has never seen a GT-R before or your HPC?


I'm not sure £699 plus £199 is £998, but if they can get away with it why not.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I think the Nissan price includes the 1st year sub, which is £199.
> 
> Most sites are selling it for £699 fitted + £199 = £998, so about right?
> 
> Point being, if your insurance requires a tracker (and I think most will) who do you want pulling panels off and installing it, someone who has never seen a GT-R before or your HPC?


Your middle paragraph should total £898 I think. A bit of a saving....


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> mine was 700 inc first year cover
> 
> R


Robbie, did you have the Cobra Trak 5 installed? and who did you use? as i will probably look into using them aswell. 

Thx


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

My guess is that the HPC's will be calling outsiders in to fit them anyway. I too have had trackers fitted to my last 3 cars by indies as aopposed to MDs,, zero problems with any of them.Like the parking sensors. its taking the piss.


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> who do you want pulling panels off and installing it, someone who has never seen a GT-R before or your HPC?


It's an interesting question and one I'm struggling with.

HPC who will know about the GTR but may have only fit a handful of trackers
or
A fitter who fits a hadful a day but who hasn't seen inside a GTR

I wonder if the HPC training covered fitting trackers and the best way to take the panels off.

I really can't decide but the extra money the HPC are quoting may swing it.


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

To be honest there won't be many HPC's who will have had the panels off either. Anyone in the trade has a good idea how the panels come off, it's not rocket science.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Pugwash said:


> It's an interesting question and one I'm struggling with.
> 
> HPC who will know about the GTR but may have only fit a handful of trackers
> or
> ...


The technical training covered tracker fitment as we are expecting a 90% uptake on the Nissan system. Bear in mind that the Nissan system is much easier to fit and won't involve cutting into your wiring harness to enable the remote shut off - thats a good thing by the way!!


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

davros said:


> The technical training covered tracker fitment as we are expecting a 90% uptake on the Nissan system. Bear in mind that the Nissan system is much easier to fit and won't involve cutting into your wiring harness to enable the remote shut off - thats a good thing by the way!!


Good to know Dave. I reckon you need to advertise that fact if you want to get the 90% uptake.

I'll be honest I haven't decided yet whether I want the tracker, there's something in me that says I wouldn't want the car back if it was stolen but there's also the point that insurance may insist on it - the fact that when I used moneysupermarket.com the other day to get a quote and not one of the 50odd companies would quote is besides the point :nervous:

Dave, do you know if the dealer fit options can be added to the finance or do they have to be paid for seperately?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Pugwash said:


> ...the fact that when I used moneysupermarket.com the other day to get a quote and not one of the 50odd companies would quote is besides the point :nervous:
> 
> Dave, do you know if the dealer fit options can be added to the finance or do they have to be paid for seperately?


I've found that too with regards insurance. They're probably all waiting for info from NissanGB just like the rest of us!

As for the dealer options, I've always found the dealers happy to add them to the finance.


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Insurance is not a problem the only thing that seems cheap so far £513 from Admiral!
Cheaper than my Subaru...:clap:


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

GBH said:


> Insurance is not a problem the only thing that seems cheap so far £513 from Admiral!
> Cheaper than my Subaru...:clap:


Cool, I'm already with Admiral!!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GBH said:


> Insurance is not a problem the only thing that seems cheap so far £513 from Admiral!
> Cheaper than my Subaru...:clap:


Did they require a tracker?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Pugwash said:


> Good to know Dave. I reckon you need to advertise that fact if you want to get the 90% uptake.
> 
> I'll be honest I haven't decided yet whether I want the tracker, there's something in me that says I wouldn't want the car back if it was stolen but there's also the point that insurance may insist on it - the fact that when I used moneysupermarket.com the other day to get a quote and not one of the 50odd companies would quote is besides the point :nervous:
> 
> Dave, do you know if the dealer fit options can be added to the finance or do they have to be paid for seperately?


Any dealer fit options can be added to the finance no problem


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

Nissan have worked closely with Cobra to create a Nissan version of the Cobra Trak 5 tracker.

I am having a tracker fitted to another car and wanted the ADR cards to be common across the vehicle, Cobra says cant do it, Nissans system can be common across vehicles.

Also the HPCs are having their mechanics trained on the install of the tracker. My other car is awaiting the tracker people to install. I can see merits to both senarios, but I would like to think the Nissan guys being familiar with the GT-R wiring loom (at least they will by September, lol) and panel replacement are the better bet. Also if there is any problem with the system its back to my one stop shop - the HPC - not worth a couple of hundred quid saving going somewhere else.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> Insurance is not a problem the only thing that seems cheap so far £513 from Admiral!


Admiral just told me they have no record of a Nissan GTR and should try later on...The website only caters for registration numbers.

How exactly did you get this quote?


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

paul__k said:


> Admiral just told me they have no record of a Nissan GTR and should try later on...The website only caters for registration numbers.
> 
> How exactly did you get this quote?


are you entering single or multi car application?


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Where it says do you know the registration click no. then you put the make then the model!

It was a multi car

Regards


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Admiral just told me they have no record of a Nissan GTR and should try later on...The website only caters for registration numbers.
> 
> How exactly did you get this quote?


I managed to get something from admiral over the phone, for a while we couldn't get past trying to insure a Primera GT:chuckle:, but then she found the car.

I think it was under 'GT' for the car model name, and then variant was 'R Premium' or something. Came up as 09 MY.

They didn't ask for tracker, but I'll get one anyway , so I know when the missus has gone for a cheeky spin

Ed


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

If I take the Tracker option can I Track it under the warranty?

(I'm sorry - I just couldn't resist - smile everyone - cars are coming sooooonnnnn)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

WoREoD said:


> If I take the Tracker option can I Track it under the warranty?
> 
> (I'm sorry - I just couldn't resist - smile everyone - cars are coming sooooonnnnn)


don't start all that


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Just tried tescocompare.com at least they have the exact car but all 30 or so companies can't quote


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Same with confused 74 companies none would quote
strange though as i got a quote a month ago from the same place
I prob will go for the trak 5 as its peace of mind at least


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

I got a quote freom Privilege, but I had to phone them. Its is expensive 880quid, I think we are in a very dynamic state at the minute and things will change over the next few months.

For the record, 44, Full NCB, garaged, tracked (oops I mean tracker) and a brand new X5 (ungaraged) is costing me 350.


----------



## RikGTR (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm with Admiral to and have a multicar policy. checked for a quote for the GTR (32, garaged, 12 yrs no claims) but they only had the Black edition listed. (Nissan>GT>R-Black was the only option) so not sure when the basic and premium to be added, quote was for £540 though which was good!


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

davros said:


> The technical training covered tracker fitment as we are expecting a 90% uptake on the Nissan system. Bear in mind that the Nissan system is much easier to fit and won't involve cutting into your wiring harness to enable the remote shut off - thats a good thing by the way!!


This is really strange...I asked my dealer today if there was a second alternative to the Cobratrak, i.e a Nissan tracker. He stated that the Cobratrak (all £1100 worth ) is approved by Nissan and is the *only* dealer-fit tracker available.

On the Thatcham site, there is a Nissan tracker for the GT-R specifically, Thatcham approved and the Cobratrak is listed seperately on the same page.

Davros, can you please confirm there is an official Nissan tracker that is not the Cobratrak? If so, is it cheaper?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Scudder said:


> This is really strange...I asked my dealer today if there was a second alternative to the Cobratrak, i.e a Nissan tracker. He stated that the Cobratrak (all £1100 worth ) is approved by Nissan and is the *only* dealer-fit tracker available.
> 
> On the Thatcham site, there is a Nissan tracker for the GT-R specifically, Thatcham approved and the Cobratrak is listed seperately on the same page.
> 
> Davros, can you please confirm there is an official Nissan tracker that is not the Cobratrak? If so, is it cheaper?


There is only one Nissan approved tracker and it is the Cobra one. Sorry if I confused you!!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

There's another thread for Insurance where you'll see I got a quote of £368.55 from Privilege and £429.90 from Elephant. Admiral were around £400 too. I don't remember any stipulating a tracker, but I'll get one anyway.

I guess that's one benefit of being 52, living in Wales with a clean licence (thanks in part to my parking sensors - again see another thread!)


----------



## Spazpeker (Mar 26, 2008)

Admiral without tracker £517
With Tracker £477


I don't think a tracker is worth saving £40, 

45 Aberdeen


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

It seems that this makes on ~£50 on insurance ? I notice that middlehurst are also listed as an approved Tracker installer.

It would seem better value to get a tracker installed with the lifetime ownership rather than the cobra with a lifetime ownership (3 years!) then have to pay £150 a year after that


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

But as an existing Tracker customer they are offering to fit one for £99. And I remember when I got my R33 from Middlehursts there was a problem with the radio when I first collected it. I drove the car into the workshop and as I waited the mechanic grasped the dashboard fascia, gave a good yank, and most of it came away. Re-fitting took slightly longer. Maybe the one on the R35 is fitted more securely. Not that I have any idea where the Tracker would be fitted.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

When choosing a tracker to make sure you have the best unit for the job then ideally you need one that also runs VHF as well as GSM & GPS.

MD KENT - I take it you live in Kent cause if so you need to speak with AUTOSPARX who also have a website if you GOOGLE it. They offered me the best advice which was not bias either. There are cheaper & better options than these COBRA ones ... even systems that do not require you to pay a monthly or annual fee.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Nissan tracking £1000 v Tracker £99! I was an existing customer! Fitted on site prior to collection. I've had 3 Trackers and lucky enough not to have needed them. Tracker recently recovered Danny Dyers Porsche that was nicked off of his drive ......so they do work! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Danny Dyer ... porsche ... says it all really :chuckle:


----------

